# Now doing marble/granite/travertine restoration,repairs & polishing



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

We now do specialty stone work on floors & countertops.If your floors are dull, lost the shine or your countertops have stains you cannot get out. Give us a call.


----------



## haworthfloors.com (Mar 9, 2008)

Do you do installation?:usaflag


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

jus do restoration,lippage removal& polishing! No installs


----------

